
Snap Inc. threatens jail time for leakers - e_b
https://cheddar.com/videos/exclusive-snap-threatens-jail-time-for-leakers#CheddarLIVE
======
miranda_rights
The memo doesn't explicitly say 'jail time', just that Snap will pursue all
possible legal remedies against the leaker. I definitely think Amazon has a
similar policy, as well as possibly some other tech companies. This doesn't
seem like a remarkable memo.

------
Jeremy1026
Leaking a memo threatening those who leak memos. It's almost poetic.

------
chews
"The government" that line suggests to me that the IN-Q-tel investment must
have deeper significance.

All that facial geometry data sure can be useful.

